# [SOLVED] genkernel not builds in k10temp and cpufreq

## galandilias

Hi,

Today I have switched from 2.6.* kernel to 3.1.6 and what I see is that I am missing k10temp and cpufreq modules - I have generated kernel using genkernel - isn't it supposed to generate all needed modules?Last edited by galandilias on Thu Jan 05, 2012 7:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

galandilias,

Not without a lot of help from you. 

Where there is a choice, genkernel normally does nothing unless its a boot requirement, when it builds everything and crosses its fingers.

For Sound, Direct Rendering, Hardware Monitoring etc, you have to select the options you want/need yourself.

----------

## galandilias

And how to inform genkernel that I want some additional modules? Do I have to run make menuconfig? What from menuconfig will be later on skipped?

----------

## jburns

Use the --menuconfig option with genkernel.

----------

## galandilias

I have made it - for others with same problem:

I have added in menuconfig k10temp module to kernel, as it was impossible to add cpufreq driver ( powernow-k8 ) into kernel I have added it as a module, than compiled kernel. After compilation I already had proper readings from sensors, but still I had no cpufreq driver loaded, so I had to add it manually to modules automatically loaded during boot which is described here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap5

----------

